# Two Battles 200k audax - group perm



## fungus (26 May 2012)

I will be riding the Two Battles on 14/07/2012 with a small group from yacf. It will be at a steady pace 12hrs+ & I'm happy to ride round with the slowest in the group so it should be an ideal 1st 200k.

The start is easy to get to from M42 junctions 10 & 11 (there shouldn't be any problems with people parking at the back of the pretty pigs car park) & if anyone has to travel by train. The station is about 2.5miles from the start @ Amington tesco's.

Details are:
209km, Total Climbing 2300m
Controls at Wistow Rural Centre, receipt from Seatons shop in Guilsborough (usually an info control), Upper Stow Rural Centre and Wellsbourne. It's a long leg after Wellsbourne but there are options to refuel at Balsall Common & Meriden.

If you want any more info just ask.

Perm entry link: http://www.aukweb.net/perms/detail/GC01/


----------



## NeilT19 (5 Jun 2012)

I'm interested in this, and may enter. Rode the 150 Towering Trees calendar event earlier this year. I'm a slow rider and it's a while since I did a 200, so will need most of the time allowance.


----------

